

Microsoft: Virus-hit PCs should be 'quarantined' [pdf] - yread
http://download.microsoft.com/download/7/F/B/7FB2F266-7914-4174-BBEF-2F5687882A93/Collective%20Defense%20-%20Applying%20Global%20Health%20Models%20to%20the%20Internet.pdf

======
cpswan
This idea has been kicking around the WEIS community for some time
(<http://weis2011.econinfosec.org/>)

